# Health Insurance



## Bonnie (Aug 4, 2006)

Good day guys  

Im Bonnie Walters, From Minnesota, I am shopping around for my health insurance and I'm hoping I can get opinions from everybody here about which ones to avoid and which ones you have had a good experience with. I have been surfing the net for good insurance, I came into [removed by MMiz] has anyone tried online insurance? how effective is the online quote system? can i depend my money on this?

thanks in advance.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think you'll find too much information here - we are volunteer and paid emergency medical technicians - a lot of us don't deal with insurance except for ourselves, but plans differ so much from location to location that our advice might not be very useful.

Anyone else have a comment?

Good luck in your search.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nope, I think you pretty much covered it, Capt.

Best advice is to shop around and look at all of the benefits and costs before deciding.


----------



## GaEMT (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like an advertisement to me


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Personally, I don't quite like the looks of that site. And really look into what your insurance will or won't let you do (i.e. I have Blue Cross Blue Shield; the HMO would not have allowed surgery with a clean MRI, but PPO allowed the surgery.)


----------



## bumpus (Aug 4, 2006)

GaEMT said:
			
		

> Looks like an advertisement to me



My first thought, too.  Your first post on an EMT site, and you ask about insurance, along with providing their website?  Hmm.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the tip,
 ill try to find whats best., i am comparing prices now.,because the site has known companies also. any more suggestion guys?


----------



## Stevo (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Bonnie;
i would caution that you find some manner of consumer report, or other rating system before you buy into any health care deal

it's unfortunate, but these are the days of dwindling benefits vs. skyrocketing preminums, and there is no shortage of those sorts who's offerings are nothing more than a maze of fine print

good luck

~S~


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Bonnie, welcome to EMTLife.  Tell us about yourself.


----------



## doc5242 (Aug 8, 2006)

bumpus said:
			
		

> My first thought, too.  Your first post on an EMT site, and you ask about insurance, along with providing their website?  Hmm.



I agree, I smell a Spammer,  almost all ems agencys provide insurance, I switched companies due to the fact that one place i was paying 180.00 a pay for benefits, my new place i dont pay a cent and there union.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2006)

It's clear that you've spammed various discussion forums and web sites with similar messages.  Your message has been edited, and I ask that you not spam our community in the future.

I appreciate your understanding and cooperation!


----------

